
KH-9 HEXAGON - mpweiher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtmtYlcPYYA&feature=youtu.be
======
StringyBob
(For anyone who doesn't recognise this from the title - this is a talk by one
of the designers of the Keyhole 9 spy satellite.)

22-23 minutes in he talks about resolution of the KH9 spy satellite photos,
and says (to paraphrase) "The declassified resolution is 2-3ft... The
resolution is much better - I can't tell you what though"

Anyone have a better estimate of resolution - and how this might compare to
the current generation up at the moment?

